# Angelrute reparieren



## Freiwind (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine etwas ältere Tele-Rute von Daiwa (Sensor 80, etwa 14 Jahre alt). Damals ist mir jemand auf das Handteil getrampelt und daher hat sie einen etwa 10cm langen Längsriss. Wir hatten sie mit Glasfastertape dicht eingebunden. Ich hab weiterhin gut mit ihr gefangen, auch größere Fische. 

Nach 10 Jahren Angelpause hat sich das Tape so langsam in seine Einzelteile zerlegt, daher wollt ich sie jetzt richtig reparieren. Hat jemand nen Tip wie ich das am besten hin bekomme?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten,

Gruß Benjamin


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*

Die erste Frage wäre, wo ist der Riss?
Wenns am Ende ist, einfach Handteil einkürzen.


----------



## Freiwind (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Die erste Frage wäre, wo ist der Riss?
> Wenns am Ende ist, einfach Handteil einkürzen.



Zwischen Ring und Griff, daher kürzen ist nicht möglich leider.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*

Ich schließe mich der Frage an. Habe eine Rute, die mal Bekannstschaft mit ner Autotür gemacht hat -> Längs aufgerissen zwischen ich glaube 2. und 3. Ring (von der Spitze aus gesehen)...
Ist da was machbar oder Müll?


----------



## Micha85 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*

Man kann bei sowas mit Glasfasermatten und Epoxidharz arbeiten. 
Dazu werden die Glasfasermatten mit Harz getränkt und dann aussen drum gewickelt. 
Der Nateil daran ist das es ne recht Steife angelegenheit ist. 
Die Aktion geht im betroffenen Teil also flöten. 
Daher denke ich ist sowas für ein Handteil durchaus ne machbare Variante. 
Was den Bruch zwischen dem 2. und 3. Ring angeht...


----------



## Freiwind (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*

Danke Micha,

werd ich mal probieren. Hatte evtl noch gedacht  nen Stück Carbonrohr aufzuschieben und mit Harz zu vergießen, aber das mit den Glasfasermatten klingt machbarer und einfacher. 

Die Rute ist am Handteil so steif, dass das mit der Aktion ja sowieso nix mehr zu tun hat. Hauptsache es hält und gammelt nicht wieder weg. 

Gruß Benjamin


----------



## Micha85 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*

Das hält mit sicherheit bombenfest. 
Zuletzt hab ich damit ein Loch im Kajak meiner Frau geflickt. 
Mit viel Geduld, Schmirgelpapier und Lack sieht man hinterher nichtmal das es geflickt wurde. 

Ganz Wichtig (!!!) bei dem Zeug: Auf keinen (im ernst auf GARKEINEN) Fall ohne Handschuhe benutzen. Das Harz hinterlässt ne riesen Sauerei auf den Pfoten. 

Sollte auch im gut sortierten Baumarkt zu kriegen sein. 
Sonst beim Autohändler nachfragen. Die meisten haben das um Roststellen zu überarbeiten.


----------



## Freiwind (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*

|supergri Das kenn ich. Sonntagshose + Bitumenemulsion = #q


----------



## Oeschi (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*

Ne Spannwicklung anbringen wäre evtl. auch noch ne möglichkeit. Danach mit Rutenlack lackieren.
Sieht auch besser aus als ne "Kleisterarbeit".

Zwischen den Ringen geht dann aber ebenfalls die Aktion flöten......


----------



## Freiwind (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*

Hi Oeschi,

Was meinst du mit "Spannwicklung"? Hast du evtl einen Link oder einen Tip wo ich sowas herbekomme?

Gruß Benjamin


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*



> Ganz Wichtig (!!!) bei dem Zeug: Auf keinen (im ernst auf GARKEINEN)  Fall ohne Handschuhe benutzen. Das Harz hinterlässt ne riesen Sauerei  auf den Pfoten.


Die Sauerei ist eigentlich zu vernachlässigen, die Gefahr beim Arbeiten ohne Handschuhe besteht darin, dass der Härter in seiner Molekularstruktur so beschaffen ist, dass er durch die Haut diffundiert.
Die Lösungsmittel im Harz sind auch nicht ohne (Styrol, Xylol)!

Jürgen


----------



## 42er barsch (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*

hallo, eine andere möglichkeit wäre noch die reparatur von innen.
dazu müsste die rute aber zerlegt werden und es müsste ein passendes ersatzteil vorhanden sein.
ich habe auf diese art meine steck-stippe schon mehrmals geflickt.
habe aber auch im moment noch ausgiebiges ersatzteillager ( noch nie eine rute im müll entsorgt )


----------



## asddf (6. August 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*

kennt jmd eine seite wo man ersatzstücke für teleskopruten kaufen kann?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*

So einfach ist das nicht.
Die Konizität des Teils muss passen.

Geh am besten zu einem Händler, der die Marke deiner kaputten Rute führt und bestell ein Ersatzteil.
#6


----------



## Merlin (6. August 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*



Freiwind schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine etwas ältere Tele-Rute von Daiwa (Sensor 80, etwa 14 Jahre alt). Damals ist mir jemand auf das Handteil getrampelt und daher hat sie einen etwa 10cm langen Längsriss. Wir hatten sie mit Glasfastertape dicht eingebunden. Ich hab weiterhin gut mit ihr gefangen, auch größere Fische.
> 
> ...


 

Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft so ein Aufwand für eine 14 Jahre alte billige Telerute betreiben |kopfkrat
Ersatzteile wird es mit Sicherheit dafür nicht mehr geben...
Wenn du wieder angeln gehen willst dann kauf die doch eine neue
Telerute !!! das wird auch nicht teurer als wenn du mit Harz und weiß weiss ich noch rumbastelst...


----------



## asddf (16. August 2012)

*AW: Angelrute reparieren*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So einfach ist das nicht.
> Die Konizität des Teils muss passen.
> 
> Geh am besten zu einem Händler, der die Marke deiner kaputten Rute führt und bestell ein Ersatzteil.
> #6



der hatte leider nix passendes da für die 2 ruten zudem kommt noich das sie beide aus den 90ern sind und die bestellung von ersatzstücken nicht möglich sei. :/


----------

